# Can't submit PDF form



## Cafka (Mar 4, 2003)

Hello,

I have a form that I have to submit and it will redirect me to a webpage where i can upload files. Or I have the option to click save and submit later where it saves the form adn takes me back a page.
On Windows it works perfect. But on my Mac system, when i click the link for the form, it opens in Acorbat (i've also tried Reader) and when I click submit I get this prompt:


The document is trying to connect to
file:///index.cfm?event=VendorsOnly.submitEventForm

If you trust the site, choose Allow. If you do not trust the site, choose Block.


I click Allow, and then get "Error opening URL to submit this form" obviously because the URL is wrong. I've tried opening the pdf in preview and the two buttons do nothing. I can open the pdr in Safari, but the lag when i click radio buttons or textboxes is insane.

I also tried installing the firefox pdf plugin, which displays the pdf in my window, which is nice, but i still can't click any of the buttons to do anything.

I'd appreciate it if anybody could lend some advice.

Thank you,
Tom


----------



## exegete (Oct 26, 2005)

Howdy. Which version of Acrobat Reader? Which version of Acrobat Pro? What is your system? Which version of Acrobat Pro designed the form?


----------



## Cafka (Mar 4, 2003)

I have a mac running snow leopard with all the current updates. Adobe Acrobat pro is 9.0.0, Adobe reader is current. Sorry I should have included this information first.
How would i find out what version they used to make the form?


----------



## exegete (Oct 26, 2005)

With Acrobat 9 you should be okay. The reason I asked, is that some versions are not supported (in either direction). I wonder, can you upgrade to 9.3.4 (which is the latest version of Pro)? I know that original versions of software, in this case 9.0.0, tend to have problems and are usually corrected by the time .1 comes around.


----------



## Cafka (Mar 4, 2003)

I just checked the version of pro on my imac and it is 9.3.4
I'm still getting the same prompt to submit the form to a directory which is incorrect. It's super frustrating that i have to run parallels just to boot into IE to submit a form.
I thought mac embraced PDFs as you can export any file to pdf and how preview integrates with PDFs. And I suppose it does work on Safari albeit painfully slow.


----------

